
Study confirms women are more productive in warmer offices - rbatty
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/women/work-productivity-office-temperature-warm-cold-women-men-a8925661.html
======
emergie
I remember reading somewhere that the different temperature preference has to
do with different metabolisms among sexes.

Higher temperatures resulted in increased productivity among women and
decreased productivity among men.

It seams that the optimal solution would be sex segregation - different
offices for women and men.

~~~
sieabahlpark
Try to promote that and see how it works out for you.

------
ordu
The study doesn't say did they controlled for a clothing of a participant.
Different genders tend to prefer different styles of clothing, it could have
an impact on an ability to withstand uncomfortable temperature. So it is
unclear are the differences found are caused by biological differences or by
clothing (i.e. cultural ones).

------
educomments
I'd be careful generalizing this beyond Germany; DE is a weird place to do
studies about AC because it's so much less common there than it is in e.g. the
USA.

However, anecdotally, it's not just women. It's basically everyone except for
obese men.

Tough issue, especially since we don't allow partial nudity in work
environments and it's much easier to put on a sweater than it is to lose
weight (or, in some cases, muscle).

~~~
ramblerman
> However, anecdotally, it's not just women. It's basically everyone except
> for obese men.

The study found men (all - not just obese) are more productive in a cooler
environment.

------
ramblerman
The converse was also found. Men are more productive in a cooler environment,
although the effect was not as dramatic.

